# طلب قوة تتحدى الازمات



## ميرنا (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*طلب قوة تتحدي الأزمات*
ابى السماوي ..
اعطني قوة لارفض أي هم ، أي حزن ، أي خوف ، أي توتر يضعه العدو على حياتي ، اعطني قوة لأنتفض من أي استسلام للواقع ، اصنع عبوراً في حياتي من الاستسلام للظروف إلى تغيير في الواقع. 
اصنع عبوراً في نفسيتي ومشاعري وشخصيتي، غير كل ترحيب واستقبال للحزن والهم في حياتي إلي رفض وعدم قبول ، اعطني أن اقبل وارحب فقط بكلمتك القادرة أن تخلص نفسي (يع 1: 21). 
اعبر بي كل أردن ممتلئ بالمياه إلي جميع شطوطه (يش 3: 15)، يا من تجعل في البحر طريقاً وفي المياه القوية مسلكاً (أش 43: 16).
اعطني إيماناً يري ما لا يري يقويني في الضعف ويشددني في الحرب (عب 11: 34). وينقل كل جبال عالية في حياتي محولاً إياها إلى أراضى سهله مستوية ، واعبر بي من جبال النوح إلى دهن الفرح ، ومن الروح اليائسة إلي رداء التسبيح (أش 61 : 3). اعطني أن استهين بالصعاب وأقول من أنت أيها الجبل العظيم أمام الهي تصير سهلا ( ارض مستوية ) (زك 4: 7). اعطني قوة لأنسي كل ما هو وراء وامتد معك إلي قدام (في 3: 13) .
امين .
بهدى الصلاة دى لرنا ​


----------



## rana1981 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> *طلب قوة تتحدي الأزمات*
> ابى السماوي ..
> اعطني قوة لارفض أي هم ، أي حزن ، أي خوف ، أي توتر يضعه العدو على حياتي ، اعطني قوة لأنتفض من أي استسلام للواقع ، اصنع عبوراً في حياتي من الاستسلام للظروف إلى تغيير في الواقع.
> اصنع عبوراً في نفسيتي ومشاعري وشخصيتي، غير كل ترحيب واستقبال للحزن والهم في حياتي إلي رفض وعدم قبول ، اعطني أن اقبل وارحب فقط بكلمتك القادرة أن تخلص نفسي (يع 1: 21).
> ...





*امين 
صلاة جميلة جدا يا ميرنا وبتشيل الهم من القلب  بشكرك من كل قلبي على هالصلاة الرائعة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اميـــــــــن 
ابعد يارب عنا كل حزن وكل فكر رديء
كنا معنا يارب وقت الضيقات 
اميـن 
صلاه جميله اووووووى يا ميرنا 
فعلا كلنا محتاجين الصلاه الرائعه دى 
فى ايامنا الالى بقى كلها حزن وهم 
مرسىىىىىىىى يا ميرنا على الصلاه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## candy shop (10 نوفمبر 2008)

صلاه راائعه يا ميرنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> اعطني إيماناً يري ما لا يري يقويني في الضعف ويشددني في الحرب (عب 11: 34). وينقل كل جبال عالية في حياتي محولاً إياها إلى أراضى سهله مستوية ،


امين
شكرا على روعة الصلاة
محبتة المسيح معكي​


----------



## happy angel (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> اعبر بي كل أردن ممتلئ بالمياه إلي جميع شطوطه (يش 3: 15)، يا من تجعل في البحر طريقاً وفي المياه القوية مسلكاً (أش 43: 16).
> اعطني إيماناً يري ما لا يري يقويني في الضعف ويشددني في الحرب (عب 11: 34). وينقل كل جبال عالية في حياتي محولاً إياها إلى أراضى سهله مستوية


​
امين  امين

صلاة جميلة جدااااااااااا  ياميرنا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى لزيارتكم ربنا يباركم ​


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2008)

راااااااااائعة صلاتك اخت ميرنا
شكرا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## mina_picasso (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*كليمات جميل جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا​*


> اعطني قوة لارفض أي هم ، أي حزن ، أي خوف ، أي توتر يضعه العدو على حياتي ، اعطني قوة لأنتفض من أي استسلام للواقع ، اصنع عبوراً في حياتي من الاستسلام للظروف إلى تغيير في الواقع



*عجبتني قوي الفقرة دي.

مرسي ليكي وربنا يباركك​*


----------

